# Short term accommodation wanted in Auckland



## TerryC (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys, 

My wife and I are arriving in awesome Auckland next week and are looking for some accommodation (non backpacker) for about a month. 

We are looking to rent a double room with own bathroom and as we're two professionals, need a non hostel environment to set ourselves up in. 

We've contacted quite a few 'lodges' that seem like a good option. 

Anyone else have any suggestions? 

Thanks very much in advance

Terry


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

TerryC said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My wife and I are arriving in awesome Auckland next week and are looking for some accommodation (non backpacker) for about a month.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend a Motel. There are many and lots have a gym and an indoor or outdoor pool, jacuzzi maybe.
You can usually negotiate a good rate for extended stays.
Spent nights in a few of them around and about and they are pretty comfy.
Some of them even have a cafe/restaurant for breakfast/lunch/dinner and you can have your car right outside your door.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Try looking at vrbo.com. Vacation rentals by owner. Anything from condos, apartments to houses. Have used it all over the world.


----------



## tamarisk (Apr 26, 2013)

Also try 'holiday houses NZ' and 'Book a bach' - usually pretty good rates if you're going for a week or more - Worth a look!


----------

